# red colors on a ghost shrimp



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Got a bag of ghosties today and had a pregnant one with a lot of red on its shell . About the shade red of a cherry or reli shrimp but in such a place iv never seen , I'm fairly certain its no amano but does anyone have any ideas.?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

fairly normal for a ghost shrimp actually. they have all the same pigments that some of the more common aquarium shrimp have, just in smaller numbers. if you can manage to breed them, which is tricky due to the larval stage, you should be able to breed a red ghost shrimp. there is absolutely no reason why they cant be selectively bred, aside from the difficulty of raising the young. all ghost shrimp have the exact same type of chromatophores as any of the pretty shrimp in the pet trade, even if you cant see them. i have looked at ghost shrimp under a microscope that were perfectly clear to the naked eye and even then i saw them. 

the colors are always there, just rarely visible. if you can breed them and produced a colored ghost shrimp, you have been the first person to ever do so. 

i think that would also make you the leading world expert on selectively breeding ghost shrimp in captivity(tricky, but i doubt its impossible). 

whatever the case, that DOES seem to be an rather colorful ghost shrimp.


----------

